# Staining Lattice



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

The best approach to that is to spray it. You could rent a sprayer from HD, just tell them what you need. As to whether to do it hanging or not, depends on where you would have the best shop (workspace) to do it. If you have a large garage you could partition part with plastic and create a spray booth. It might be easier than doing it in place. Or, you could hire a painter just to do the spray.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Spray for sure if it makes sense. Otherwise a fat roller cover over a mini roller frame and handle. Chase the drips and make sure you get the lathe overlay with a real brush, like four inches and not a small one if it is stain. Lightning fast.

Some of that factory lattice is stapled together with bended toothpicks or something. I learned to love Guerilla Glue working with lattice. Keep some handy. And square your lattice sections if you can before you start. 

I did a lattice topped fence with Victorian trim posts and turnings in two colors of solid stain a few years back and it turned out spectacular. Kid of the house, still my buddy Conrad, had destroyed the circular lattice opening in the gate but at least did not chew on all the puzzle pieces. Had to love the kid. It was summer and he knew I knew SOMEONE had climbed through the opening against stern warnings. One of us was in bare feet and had a nasty cedar splinter sticking out of his toe. 

He helped me set up a steamer to flex the circular lathe and assemble the pieces at age five and not a word was said. I left the splinter in to fester too long though and now Conrad only has one foot. Justice!

My paint store carries fat roller covers even for mini rollers. And Guerilla Glue. Yours may have to order them. 

I did not have the option of spraying since it was a two color job. It went lightning fast though as I remember.


----------



## jad (Jan 23, 2008)

this may sound crazy but would a pump sprayer work.... I can buy a cheapo
for $15 and since i need to go back over it with a brush it may be a quick way just get the stain on the lattice.
The stain seems to be as thin as water...
Just a thought...

thanks


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Some pump sprayers will pump some stains, but a 15 dollar cheapo isn't going to do it. I've tried once or twice and never had any luck. It was kind of like you said, just get it on. A real mess and waste of product. Anything with a pigment is going to clog the sprayer, and I think they're only good for clears like Thompsons. What stain are we talking about anyway? Why can't you just rent a sprayer from HD?


----------



## jad (Jan 23, 2008)

I am using TWP (Total Wood Protection) but it does have a color to it...( I think its Calf. Cedar).
I am not sure of the cost for a sprayer I would think it would be 40 - 50 dollars, and I can't seem to justify it for just a few sheets of lattice. 
But I may not have a choice, since using a brush does not seem to be a good option. I may try the roller like suggested....


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Get a good 3-4" brush or fat roller and just have at these things. Don't be stupid and buy a tiny brush to match the lathe width? It will not hold enough stain at one time and it could take you years. You will be surprised at how fast this is going to go.


----------

